# Kodak film chart



## OOID (May 30, 2005)

Hi all. I am looking to find a developmet times and temps chart for all kodak film, and I mean ALL kodak film. I someone could point me in the right direction it would be great. Thx.


----------



## Mumfandc (May 31, 2005)

OOID said:
			
		

> Hi all. I am looking to find a developmet times and temps chart for all kodak film, and I mean ALL kodak film. I someone could point me in the right direction it would be great. Thx.


http://www.digitaltruth.com

Don't let the name fool you. It's probably the most popular film developing chart resource thingy on the net. Usually updated regularly when new films are introduced.


----------



## terri (May 31, 2005)

This is the site I would have recommended, as well.   Digitaltruth is a great resource.    :thumbup:   I keep it bookmarked at home.    

There may be better ones out there, but if so I haven't found them.   Good call, Mumfandc.


----------



## Mumfandc (May 31, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> There may be better ones out there, but if so I haven't found them.   Good call, Mumfandc.


Oh yeah, it's great isn't it..! I wonder who the heck does all those film/developer combo tests. Whoever you are, thanks!


----------



## OOID (May 31, 2005)

thanx you people.


----------

